# POC Tarpon - Still there?



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have read all about the Tarpon that are being caught around the Big Jetties, looks like there was a big tourney there last weekend.

I've never caught a TX tarpon, just caught em in FL. I'm heading to POC the weekend of the 14th to give it a shot, looking for rigging advice.

Will hope to find some larger live mullet/shad to use as bait, but wondering if drifting, anchoring, or trolling is the way to go? Do you sink the bait to the bottom, leave on top, or mid- depth?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

...and a Hush fell over the crowd. Yes, there are still Tarpon in POC. Should be up to the end of October. Check out projecttarpon.com forums for tips on live baiting and trolling.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't heard a word how the tournament went last weekend, not a peep.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Unforturntely; there is a bad reason for the lack of reported catches.

TC


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Tarponchaser said:


> Unforturntely; there is a bad reason for the lack of reported catches.
> 
> TC


Care to elaborate TC?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.projecttarpon.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?fid=26


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Still no details....


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

go spend sometime in 10-40 feet of water around structure, out going tides.

Live mullet 100 lb floro circle hook and alot of line. Wish i was down there. The next few weeks can be epic. 

dont let the rough weather bother your tarpon fishing. You find the acre mullet mats you will find the tarpon, and all other types of UFO's.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody have a report from the last week out of POC. We're heading down this Friday, hope to see them lurking around the POC jetties.
Thanks.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Still some fish around.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

wind @ 20-30. any fishable water was full of boats.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

who would be a good guide, out of POC, for Tarpon?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Curtis Cash or Kevin Townsend will put you on fish.

Call them and talk about what kind of tackle you want to use. Kevin is primarily a fly guy. 

Both stay pretty busy and may be booked so I wouldn't wait to give them a shout if you're serious.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Hunter said:


> Curtis Cash or Kevin Townsend will put you on fish.
> 
> Call them and talk about what kind of tackle you want to use. Kevin is primarily a fly guy.
> 
> Both stay pretty busy and may be booked so I wouldn't wait to give them a shout if you're serious.


X2... Curtiss or Kevin


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Still there*

As of Monday we put five in the air landed one 180" - 43" girth. Thirty FOW on mullet.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> As of Monday we put five in the air landed one 180" - 43" girth. Thirty FOW on mullet.


Thanks True Blue. Did you get em outside the jetties or in surf? Drifting, anchored, or trolling?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Inside*

Middle grounds Monday late when water cleared.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I am assuming he ment to put 180 pounds and not 180".....

thats a 15 foot tarpon.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

HA, HA lets try that again - fat fingers and don't proof read -- 80" long - man I would die of heart failure for a fifteen footer


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Coming to hand*



Konan said:


> I am assuming he ment to put 180 pounds and not 180".....
> 
> thats a 15 foot tarpon.


For Veracities sake


----------

